# What is the best match for an INTP? (working, getting along)



## nynaeva (Sep 28, 2016)

Tamehagane said:


> Fi? How does that actually work in an INTP? I've been working on this for a while now, and my basic framework for understanding emotion is still in Base-2:
> 1 - There is an emotion
> 0 - There is no emotion
> 
> ...



Maybe he meant Fi in a self-development sense. It's not necessarily about feeling emotions but more about being conscious of what we feel or NOT feel - knowing that you don't feel anything is already a step ahead. It can also be about setting up some personal boundaries and values - these are Fi things, but I call it self-development/awareness, and I'm definitively working on it.


I think it's not type specific, we have our preferences - Fe for NTPs - but we can still develop other functions, it just take work & time. And since INTPs are interested in sel-development and think a lot , it's not something I'm surprised of.



Mad Philosopher said:


> extent*
> 
> A little off topic because this thread is not about romantic relationships but w/e, like you said what I seek most in a relationship is mutual understanding. When i look at 99% of the girls out there they do not interest me at all because they do not understand me and most likely would not be able to even if they tried.


Ahah I thought only INTJs were gramar nazis xD, sorry english is not my native language.
Maybe meeting more people & being more open minded will help as well -> working on this Ne (being curious about everything, including how people work) instead of living in Ti(which can be quite judgemental) 


Maybe you can see people as experiment and try to understand them, build a system to predict their reaction and see if you are right


----------



## Mad Philosopher (Dec 14, 2015)

nynaeva said:


> Maybe he meant Fi in a self-development sense. It's not necessarily about feeling emotions but more about being conscious of what we feel or NOT feel - knowing that you don't feel anything is already a step ahead. It can also be about setting up some personal boundaries and values - these are Fi things, but I call it self-development/awareness, and I'm definitively working on it.
> 
> 
> I think it's not type specific, we have our preferences - Fe for NTPs - but we can still develop other functions, it just take work & time. And since INTPs are interested in sel-development and think a lot , it's not something I'm surprised of.
> ...


Yes it was self-developed not natural, contemplating the meaning of life, thinking about what is important and what is not, contemplating on what 'meaning' actually is, contemplating about all subjective things got me to develop values which mostly didn't change until today (it's been 6 years, yes it was a specific period in my life). So all that was developed from Ti/Ne alone, however later on I began to develop feelings to these values and these feelings became really strong. Naturally being an INTP its not my nature so it didn't last long  The intense feeling period was about 2 months, then for the next 3 years it was mild and now they mostly disappeared, however my values didn't almost at all, I just stopped following them . I still occasionally can bring out those Fi emotions and I am trying to get them back but I wasn't very successful, however it's still far more developed than in most INTPs.

You know how sometimes INTPs, especially younger ones, can be very stubborn. Well that is how I was, most people would dismiss thinking too much about solving the mysteries of life as it is more comfortable that way. Well it bothered me so much I stubbornly stuck to it until I solved it, not to mention I had to go through a lot of depression during that time. Add all of those things together and you have an INTP with a developed Ni 

I'm constantly developing my Fe, I'm much more oblivious to others feelings now than I was in the past and I can sense how others feel a lot of the time but there are still situations where I don't notice or care about others at all  I need a lot more work there. In the past I was 100% honest, I didn't understand the concept of lies and easily made a fool of myself in social situations and was quite gullible. Glad those days are over.

Oh lastly there is a reason I want to get my Fi back, my understanding of the world and everything, literally everything, was far grander than it could ever be with Ti/Ne alone. Not something that can be really explained in words but my decisions were wiser, I was more confident and even the thoughts I had were superior. I want all of that back. All of that is lost now... all I can do now is use me Si to recall those blissful moments :/ Intelligence can be 100% objective, but wisdom is both objective and subjective, you cannot be wise without developing your feelings.


----------



## fluffypencils (Nov 18, 2016)

Honestly, I've never dated, so take this with a grain of salt, but I really don't think that ENTJ-INTP would work out well... ENTJs are the "take charge" type, and INTPs are the "leave me the hell alone" type. I know that I'm personally ridiculously headstrong and independent, and very much consider myself to be a fairly dominant personality. For me, unless I met a very tame, laid-back, a-okay-with-leaving-me-to-my-own-devices ENTJ, I would always be 2 seconds away from punching him in the teeth.

Personally, the type I'm most attracted to is typically ENTP, but I can't say how an actual relationship would work with them.

Based on theory though, I've always thought INTP-INFJ would work quite well...


----------



## dawnriddler (Sep 14, 2016)

nynaeva said:


> a mature ENTP (who can actually accomplish things & have well developed Fe) would be a good pair as well.


eh the real struggle in life :tears_of_joy:



olonny said:


> oh yeah, we're greedy, I'd also like to claim ENFJs please :laughing: the thing is we'll probably use all (three) of you for different things. But INTPs are the best friends to talk about future ideas and geeky stuff


haha this, one is never enough :laughing:


----------



## 3266682 (Nov 12, 2016)

I think growing up with environment also played a key factor. I've get along with most ppl fine, but lets say working partners??? or to meet ppl in a natural environment??? definitely not SJ or SP. 

I've never met any ENTJ either so I can't say, but I do know of an INTJ and we get along fine, but she usually tailed off and quietly disappears cause I theorize too much. and then she comes back 293847293 years later just to comment about the BS I talked about. She is fun to hang out with, though its usually me who comes bugging her hahaha. 

Project wise its fun. I usually start first with what I imagine and she follow pursuit, unless its her forte then I sit my arse quietly most of the time while she juggles everything.

I dun think I've met any INTP irl that I got along well with... they were all too immature...

I've one ENTP person I know and he's a co-worker, we get a long fine working that is, 
socializing wise not so much. But its great to listen to him talk though. When I first met him, and he insisted he's an entp! 

He kept bugging me to reveal my type, it was so awkward I made him played the guessing game of whats my type, of course it didnt take long for me to cave in & just tell him my type o(-<

I did hear that INFJ works well with INTPs too, but from my experience I don't really like them TuT;; 
INFJ are bit too much to handle, especially in work environments :/ maybe as a someone you look up too, or in private, but not so ,much if you're a n00b... so I won't include that on the list.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

For working together or friendship yeah I think ENTJ and ENTP would be good match. INTJ could be okay but I find we usually get on well but there's also a slight tension or clash as we are quite similar but also think very differently and each type is more inclined to think their way of thinking is best for the same job or purpose. But with ENTJ they are both clearly have different strengths and areas of focus/strength so as long as they respect each other and are willing to work together it would could work better. ENTP and INTP as could have a very good complimentary relationship as they can help each other develop their Auxiliary function and if they are willing to work together and like each others ideas and analysis then they could combine Ne and Ti Dominant function to work together very well. As the INTP could help refine the ENTP's ideas with their Ti and the ENTP could come up with new ideas for the INTP to work on for example. Someone wrote a good article about that in the INTP articles section. I don't know about for romantic relationship as lack developed Feeling functions may become a problem then and obviously depends on what each person's romantic tastes are and what they're looking for. But for work and friendship, getting along and understanding each other NT's could be good together. I think especially for working together INTP and ENTJ could be a good pair and INTJ and ENTP could be a good pair as between then they'd have a lot covered so to speak. They could also easily understand each other and compliment each other as they have each others shadow functions in the same order i.e. T, N, S, F and N, T, F, S.


----------



## Emerl98 (May 10, 2016)

Friendship wise and working together, i think INTP-ENTJ works really well. They seem to be the most productive team. They seem to cover up each others weaknesses extremely well. The INTP generates the ideas and the ENTJ sorts and refines them, practicalising them. The INTP will also pick out any flaws in the ENTJs plans, leading to even more refinement. I've noticed that ENTJs ability to visualise outcomes is extremely powerful. They'd be able to see the outcome of any idea we bring very quickly, whilst we offer approaches from different points of view. Ni-Te and Ti-Ne is a really strong pairing.

Relationship wise, I'd say it would crumble pretty quickly. INTP's dislike commitment, and ENTJ's feed off it. However, if both types can learn to meet each other halfway it could work really well. We will usually commit to things we like and are willing to try. If ENTJ's can motivate us enough to listen to them, then the relationship would go pretty far.


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

There's an ISTJ at work and we get along and work fairly well. I like that he's pragmatic so he keeps my ideas from getting too impractical. We communicate well enough to make an effective duo. The only bad things I would have to say is that he can be a bit too pragmatic and too oriented in getting results "right now" to do things differently that would compound and have a greater payoff in a the near future. He also doesn't show too much excitement for new things that aren't immediately useful to him in some way.


----------



## Helenka (Sep 29, 2016)

When it comes to working with somebody I work best coupled with INTJs. 
When it comes to getting along I get along well with intuitives in general.


----------



## Plant (Sep 22, 2016)

in my experience I worked best with an INTJ friend. She kept the project on track and smushed all nonsense ideas; I helped to expand the project's ideas. We both ensured top quality work.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

I get bored around other NTs except some ENTPs.

If the person is an ENTP who is fun, brainstorming and interacting, that's great.

I've OTOH encountered at least one ENTP who was obnoxious about trying to dominate every discussion and had what he referred to as "verbal diarrhea", and he was annoying. Not only did he act like everyone else existed to be his audience, but his ideas weren't even insightful or therefore creative. He would just jump to the most clichéd free-association he could think of, apparently to hear himself talk, and he wouldn't seem to have a firm understanding of whatever he was building his response on.

Anyway, I like SP's a lot of the time, and I seem to get along better and better with SJ's the longer I live. SJ's have some very good, subtle qualities that can be lost on a young, immature NT.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Married to an ENTJ and I think it works really well, but I think it depends on the INTP and also the other party. I wouldn't want to be married to any other type.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

JumpingBeans said:


> Anyway, I like SP's a lot of the time, and I seem to get along better and better with SJ's the longer I live. SJ's have some very good, subtle qualities that can be lost on a young, immature NT.


I too love SJs


----------

